
Cisco tells employees to avoid traveling in China and then backtracks - rmason
https://navva.org/singapore/singapore/cisco-tells-employees-to-avoid-traveling-in-china-and-then-backtracks/
======
bradknowles
Is this Chinese propaganda? Because it’s clearly not written by native English
speakers.

